# Vitamin Water exposed as sugar water in Food Investigations video



## Arnold (Aug 21, 2011)

Vitamin Water exposed as sugar water in Food Investigations video by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) In a new Food Investigations video entitled, “The Vitamin Water Deception,” the non-profit Consumer Wellness Center (www.ConsumerWellness.org) takes aim at the misleading marketing and high sugar content of Vitamin Water (a Coca-Cola product). The video was created by [...]
Read More...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 21, 2011)

Heck all the vitamin/energy drinks are nothing but sugar and water. Some energy drinks may have taurine, B12 and caffeine. 

People need to learn how to read the labels because it would shock the shit out of them...


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

i drink vitamin water now and then becuase of the taste i could care less about vitamins in it


----------



## SuperLift (Aug 23, 2011)

ummm isnt it produced by coca-cola? what do you expect? lol


----------



## SFW (Aug 23, 2011)

im glad i never bought into this queer fad.


----------



## davethewave (Aug 29, 2011)

This sucks!  its the only thing I drink


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been saying this the whole time! SMH


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i drink vitamin water now and then becuase of the taste i could care less about vitamins in it


----------

